# Did any of you ever believe?



## tomtlb66 (Oct 22, 2010)

OK, please take this question with a grain of salt if you will. Please don't start a negative and disrespectful debate here. I am only asking, did any of you ever believe in God?

We have had some respectful debates and discussions and I would love to keep it that way, allright?

I feel I have been kind in all of my questions and I only ask that of you as well. I just am asking was there a point in your life when you actually believed in God, thats all. Thank you Tom


----------



## TTom (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm here in the atheist and agnostics forum alot because being from the "Other Faith" camp I find alot of similarities in my path and those of the atheists and agnostics.

I was raised in a nominally Christian home Catholic Mother Baptist Father neither a strong church person.

I worshiped in Christian Churches for awhile, various denominations. The kind of God they described I found lacking in many ways. I don't blame God for that I blame man for that. But in the end my conclusion was that man can not be relied upon to be able to describe God's will for me. Far too many political powers have used religion as a tool to consolidate power over other men.

So I practice my own spiritual path, I study, I pray and I worship in my own way not limited to finding truth in any single source of scripture. I have no doubt that God exists I have every doubt that what man has done to describe him and what he wants from us has been corrupted in every single religion on the face of Gods blue earth. Or at the very least has been limited in the ability to interpret correctly because man is so limited in his ability to understand even the potential of his fellow man let alone the potential that is in God.

BTW that doubt in man's ability includes the ability of man to keep the bible the vedas and any other scriptural work uncorrupted from man's influence.


----------



## apoint (Oct 22, 2010)

TTom,  I have heard all my life how the bible has been mis copied and I would say for the most part that is satans lie that just never goes away. I have personally copied scripture from the Bible in as perfect way as possible and I'm here to tell you its not hard to proof read word for word. Man and satan can come up with thousands of reasons why you cant. But the truth stands alone. The more I know about the Bible the more I am amazed how perfect it really is.
How Jesus is perfectly tied into every book and verse. This is perfection far beyond what man could ever do or dream up.
 Gods book is way to perfect for it to be anything but Gods writings.
 That would make all other religions null & void[ muslim, Hindu,etc].
 Jesus is the only way to heaven.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 22, 2010)

No.  I wanted to and tried for a long time, went through the motions, and just gave up on it a few years ago.  I never believed.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Oct 22, 2010)

I wont push any faith on anyone and I dont go to Church havent in 10 yrs maybe here and there but yep i believe in GOD still do. I have friends who dont but in my oppinion there is way too much to happen by chance.  I dont think people that dont are evil at all. but if you look too much at scripture you will talk yourself out of believing. I guess that higher power gives me hope yah kno that if i do my best and keep the course somebody gives me strength and courage.


----------



## Achilles Return (Oct 23, 2010)

I was a christian until I was 18.


----------



## dexrusjak (Oct 23, 2010)

Die-hard evangelical, fundamentalist, Southern Baptist believer until I woke up around age 30 (long, grueling process).


----------



## Thor827 (Oct 24, 2010)

I was a christian until around 13. I still believe in God, but I realized then that the bible is man made and most christians don't understand it anyways.


----------



## pnome (Oct 25, 2010)

tomtlb66 said:


> OK, please take this question with a grain of salt if you will. Please don't start a negative and disrespectful debate here. I am only asking, did any of you ever believe in God?



Yes. I used to be a quite devout Catholic.  And then after that I still believed in a creator God.  It was a long time before I finally gave that up too.


----------



## RThomas (Oct 25, 2010)

tomtlb66 said:


> OK, please take this question with a grain of salt if you will. Please don't start a negative and disrespectful debate here. I am only asking, did any of you ever believe in God?



Yes.  And I think you'll find that the vast majority of atheists once did.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 25, 2010)

RThomas said:


> Yes.  And I think you'll find that the vast majority of atheists once did.



why do you think this is?


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 25, 2010)

rthomas said:


> yes.  And i think you'll find that the vast majority of atheists once did.



even more people who once didnt believe in god now do =]


----------



## campinnurse (Oct 25, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> why do you think this is?


This is an interesting question. I don't have an answer but I hope someone will give some thoughtful input here.


----------



## pnome (Oct 25, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> why do you think this is?



If you ask me, it's because the vast majority of people have believed in some religion or other at one point in their lives.


----------



## RThomas (Oct 25, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> even more people who once didnt believe in god now do =]



Source, please.


----------



## RThomas (Oct 25, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> why do you think this is?



I'm at work, so can't give a lengthy reply.  But, my quick response is that the reasons are different for each individual.  For many, it starts with reading the Bible (for those who were Christian) and asking questions.

There are many sites that have personal stories from atheists and their journey to atheism.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 25, 2010)

RThomas said:


> I'm at work, so can't give a lengthy reply.  But, my quick response is that the reasons are different for each individual.  For many, it starts with reading the Bible (for those who were Christian) and asking questions.
> 
> There are many sites that have personal stories from atheists and their journey to atheism.



I think he was asking "Why do you think people started out believing in God."  To which I would answer: socialization.  Your parents most likely introduced the notion to you and some of it stuck; until you started thinking for yourself.

For my daughter, it will probably be her grandparents, though they know that I disapprove.


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 25, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> even more people who once didnt believe in god now do =]



I think I've read studies that state the exact opposite.  As someone else said, source please?

Also - see Wikipedia for the sources (1,2,3 and 4), but "Christianity is the largest religion in the United States, with around 78% of those polled identifying themselves as Christian, as of 2009.[1][2][3] This is down from 86% in 1990, and slightly lower than 78.6% in 2001."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christianity_in_the_United_States

That, to me, says Christianity is on the decline... at least in America anyways.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 25, 2010)

> That, to me, says Christianity is on the decline... at least in America anyways.



people getting more and more self- absorbed everyday.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 25, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> i think i've read studies that state the exact opposite.  As someone else said, source please?
> 
> Also - see wikipedia for the sources (1,2,3 and 4), but "christianity is the largest religion in the united states, with around 78% of those polled identifying themselves as christian, as of 2009.[1][2][3] this is down from 86% in 1990, and slightly lower than 78.6% in 2001."
> 
> ...



i was referring to lost people getting saved, but yeah you see why america is going down the drain now dont you?


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 25, 2010)

RThomas said:


> I'm at work, so can't give a lengthy reply.  But, my quick response is that the reasons are different for each individual.  For many, it starts with reading the Bible (for those who were Christian) and asking questions.


I have read most parts of the Bible, I have never read it cover to cover, and I have asked ALOT of questions.Why do you think that I and many others still believe but you and many others don't?


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 25, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> i was referring to lost people getting saved, but yeah you see why america is going down the drain now dont you?



No, America is going down the drain because politicians (from both major parties) are spending money we don't have.  They're outlawing certain products (cannabis for instance) that create black markets.  (See history of prohibition.)  They believe they know what is best for us and try and enforce it through the rule of law (Sunday alcohol sales for instance).

America is going down the drain because "Christians" don't follow their good book's teachings of taking care of the homeless, sick and needy... yet they criticize the government for doing it when they themselves fail to do so.  I submit that if all Christians were to follow Jesus' teachings of taking care of the less fortunate that homelessness would not exist in America.  America has lots of problems... but fewer people believing in the *currently* most popular god isn't one of the root causes.


----------



## RThomas (Oct 25, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> I have read most parts of the Bible, I have never read it cover to cover, and I have asked ALOT of questions.Why do you think that I and many others still believe but you and many others don't?



I can't say.  I'm sure there are a number of factors.  That's a question best answered by each individual.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 25, 2010)

RThomas said:


> I can't say.  I'm sure there are a number of factors.  That's a question best answered by each individual.



I cant either, its something I have been thinking about lately. It just seems odd.


----------



## RThomas (Oct 25, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> I cant either, its something I have been thinking about lately. It just seems odd.



I'll be happy to give you my personal perspective- why I don't believe- but that only applies to me.  I can write more when I get home.


----------



## Achilles Return (Oct 25, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> I have read most parts of the Bible, I have never read it cover to cover, and I have asked ALOT of questions.Why do you think that I and many others still believe but you and many others don't?



Because ever-lasting life after death is a comforting thing to fall back on?


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 26, 2010)

Achilles Return said:


> Because ever-lasting life after death is a comforting thing to fall back on?



If I didnt believe in everlasting life after death, and I thought that there was nothing after life, I would be just as comfortable as you are. point being I don't think that comfortability has anything to do with it, for me.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 26, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> No, America is going down the drain because politicians (from both major parties) are spending money we don't have.  They're outlawing certain products (cannabis for instance) that create black markets.  (See history of prohibition.)  They believe they know what is best for us and try and enforce it through the rule of law (Sunday alcohol sales for instance).
> 
> America is going down the drain because "Christians" don't follow their good book's teachings of taking care of the homeless, sick and needy... yet they criticize the government for doing it when they themselves fail to do so.  I submit that if all Christians were to follow Jesus' teachings of taking care of the less fortunate that homelessness would not exist in America.  America has lots of problems... but fewer people believing in the *currently* most popular god isn't one of the root causes.




like you said fewer and fewer people are christians and america gets worse and worse.


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 26, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> like you said fewer and fewer people are christians and america gets worse and worse.



Fewer and fewer people are christians and the Gray Wolf gets more and more endangered.  I bet those two are related as well, right?  Perhaps a course in logic would serve you well.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 26, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> Fewer and fewer people are christians and the Gray Wolf gets more and more endangered.  I bet those two are related as well, right?  Perhaps a course in logic would serve you well.



well when the church gets rapture we will all be gone


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 26, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> well when the church gets rapture we will all be gone



Woohoo!  Could you hurry it up then?


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 26, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> Woohoo!  Could you hurry it up then?



I may "live" in america but i am a resident of another city who's builder and creator is GOD!


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 26, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> Woohoo!  Could you hurry it up then?




I'm starting to wish this rapture thing would take em all away too.


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 26, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> I'm starting to wish this rapture thing would take em all away too.



Perhaps we could just send 'em all snipe hunting... I hear they're pretty gullible.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, we got some responses to my question. I pray that one day you all would reconsider. Thank you Tom


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 26, 2010)

tomtlb66 said:


> Well, we got some responses to my question. I pray that one day you all would reconsider. Thank you Tom



And I hope that one day you as well will reconsider.


----------



## packrat (Oct 26, 2010)

*Hmmmmm?*



tomtlb66 said:


> Well, we got some responses to my question. I pray that one day you all would reconsider. Thank you Tom



Tom,
 Not to get off topic BUT,
The greatest believer in God is the devil himself.
Not a follower, but a true believer and deceiver of man.
Even he has the knowledge to believe.
Wish I could say the same for a few others.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 17, 2010)

My problems with religion started when I was 9.  My bible school teacher said to our class.  You know some people that practice religion won't go to heaven.  The bible says that you aren't supposed to bow to another man, and other religions force their member to bow to a priest.

At 9, I thought who is this lady to pass  judgment on an entire other religion.  

Here is where I stand:
In my mind:  A supreme being is as plausible as a single cells organism evolving into a pine tree.  I just don't know.  

I do know that the bible was written by men, and then another group of men with vested financial interest gathered together writing to form the bible.  They were sure to put in parts about tithing, and keeping the church in power.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> As a very young child I believed....but about the same time that I started to question santa claus and the easter bunny I started to have my doubts about the bible. Just had way more questions than answers the more I got into it. Still as a grown man with children of my own I would not let my mother know how I feel. I would imagine there are many more "christians " out there that feel the same way but are scared to admit it. They go through the motions for fear of scorn from family or peers.



your very true but they arent christian theu are "religious" and have never truely been saved because if you are you have eternal security and will always be saved.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 17, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> your very true but they arent christian theu are "religious" and have never truely been saved because if you are you have eternal security and will always be saved.



I respect your right to believe what you will.


----------



## stevo15 (Nov 17, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> And I hope that one day you as well will reconsider.



I am a Christian and have been for some time now.  I think it's important every day for Christians to consider what they believe in and to search for answers to key truths in their life.  A Christian needs to consider what the other side is and know why they believe what they believe.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 17, 2010)

stevo15 said:


> I am a Christian and have been for some time now.  I think it's important every day for Christians to consider what they believe in and to search for answers to key truths in their life.  A Christian needs to consider what the other side is and know why they believe what they believe.



Ever come across a "key truth" that contradicted your common sense?


----------



## stevo15 (Dec 7, 2010)

Sure...and at that point I search deeper for meanings.  It sounds like you have a harder time believing in miracles and things that are hard to understand than you do with just Christianity in general.  That's the second comment that I see directed toward something like that.  Correct me if I am wrong.  

I don't know what you believe, but with either one of us to believe in what we believe in there is faith associated it with it.  Even the agnostic and atheist have some type of faith...Just wondering what yours is in.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 7, 2010)

stevo15 said:


> Sure...and at that point I search deeper for meanings.  It sounds like you have a harder time believing in miracles and things that are hard to understand than you do with just Christianity in general.  That's the second comment that I see directed toward something like that.  Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> I don't know what you believe, but with either one of us to believe in what we believe in there is faith associated it with it.  Even the agnostic and atheist have some type of faith...Just wondering what yours is in.



"Miracles" is a weird concept to me.  I don't have a problem with Christians or people of Faith in general.  I don't like zealots or extremists.  

I believe that I don't have a sense of God.  When you let an idea like God into your consciousness, its hard to consider it objectively from that point forward.


----------



## Madman (Dec 8, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> When you let an idea like God into your consciousness, its hard to consider it objectively from that point forward.



Just as when you block Him out it is hard to consider Him or His creation objectively.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 8, 2010)

Madman said:


> Just as when you block Him out it is hard to consider Him or His creation objectively.



I like to think I've looked at it from both sides.


----------



## Madman (Dec 9, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> I like to think I've looked at it from both sides.



I know I have.

Merry Christmas Ambush.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 9, 2010)

Madman said:


> I know I have.
> 
> Merry Christmas Ambush.



Merry Christmas to you


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 9, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> "....  I don't like zealots or extremists.
> ...



Me neither: In any denomination.


----------



## Huntin 4 More (Dec 10, 2010)

Interesting thread.

I'm somewhat caught in the middle.  I grew up in a very devout family.  Went to church 3-4 times a week.  I've read the bible from front to back a few times.  90% of the people at the church were wonderful humans and seem to have strong faith.  As I got older, however, I started seeing some of the hypocrosy of both the people (some of them) and the establishment or hierarchy of the church.  I started to understand the makeup of the bible and how our current bible was put together and decided that I could not take it literally anymore.  The final straw was when our 20 year long paster (who I loved to death - took me on my first duck and deer hunts) was caught having adultry with married woman he was supposed to be counciling.  And supposedly he was "sanctified" (full of the holy spirit - if so, how could he do that to those married couples)??

Today, I believe in God but believe that none of the established religions have it right.  If God knows all, why did he make a mistake and have to flood the earth with Noah?  If he knows all, why the difference in what is expected from old testament versus new testament?  If Jesus is the only way to heaven, what about the billions of people in the east that never even heard his name?  Are they religated to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- for all time?  I just can't see God doing that.

Too many contradictions.  Today, I believe there are truths in the bible and I believe in God but as mentioned by someone else, you have to live your beliefs and take care of other humans.  I think God smiles each time we stop to help another human being, whether we pray before we do it or not.  Those folks who spend all their time in church and only associate with other church members have it all wrong.  JMHO


----------



## Madman (Dec 10, 2010)

Huntin 4 More said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> I'm somewhat caught in the middle.  I grew up in a very devout family.  Went to church 3-4 times a week.  I've read the bible from front to back a few times.  90% of the people at the church were wonderful humans and seem to have strong faith.  As I got older, however, I started seeing some of the hypocrosy of both the people (some of them) and the establishment or hierarchy of the church.  I started to understand the makeup of the bible and how our current bible was put together and decided that I could not take it literally anymore.  The final straw was when our 20 year long paster (who I loved to death - took me on my first duck and deer hunts) was caught having adultry with married woman he was supposed to be counciling.  And supposedly he was "sanctified" (full of the holy spirit - if so, how could he do that to those married couples)??
> 
> ...



Huntin4More,

Might be interesting to ask those questions in a forum where they could be properly addressed.


----------



## apoint (Dec 22, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Me neither: In any denomination.



Jesus was an extremist.
  Quote.  Take all you have and sell it, and follow me....


----------

